# Alaskan Watchmen



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey for all you Alaskan's I found a posting on craigslist for a local group interested in prepping.

reading over their CoC they seem pretty safe/legit, just applied for membership and waiting to hear back

any other watchmen here?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

There is a vast difference between prepping and militias. I can't really speak for you, but if I were you, I wouldn't waste my time. 

On average, militias do not prep. They play weekend soldier and do a lot of target shooting while wearing way too much gear. It seems to pretty much end there. They stockpile guns, stockpile ammo, keep a few cases of MRE's around and they think they are set. 

Judging by their website, it would seem that this is the case for this particular organization. But I don't know much about them, so I will reserve judgement. 

9 times out of 10, the majority of a militia's members have little to no military experience. Sure, they read training manuals and maybe even exercise regularly. But the experience isn't there. I am not sure you would want to be taking commands from somebody who has never seen combat. Because chances are they won't keep their head about them. Just a suggestion, anyway. I don't know what type of members this organization has.


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah, I kind of get that vibe too, but I think I'll go to a meeting with a buddy, scope it out and see what they're all about

don't want to judge a militia by their lack of technical savvy


----------



## ALASKAWATCHMEN (Aug 5, 2011)

allen_idaho said:


> There is a vast difference between prepping and militias. I can't really speak for you, but if I were you, I wouldn't waste my time.
> 
> I wonder why you would say that friend--considering that you don't know one single thing about our group, our objectives, and what we are all about. Where does this come from?
> 
> ...


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Very interesting site, I will do more reading when I get home. I wish we something like this in CO, though the other day I was headed home on the MC from work and saw a jeep with the word militia on the top of the front window, so it seems they exist.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Asatrur said:


> Very interesting site, I will do more reading when I get home. I wish we something like this in CO, though the other day I was headed home on the MC from work and saw a jeep with the word militia on the top of the front window, so it seems they exist.


Oh, i'm sure that they do exist. Though it seems as though putting a sticker on one's Jeep is rather poor OpSec...


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Turtle said:


> Oh, i'm sure that they do exist. Though it seems as though putting a sticker on one's Jeep is rather poor OpSec...


Yep, it did seem a bit odd. Now, I need to figure out how to find the ones here.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well now we know what ol' ding dong Palin is up to.


----------

